# CADPAT Sniper suits/smocks myth or reality?



## pappy (3 Aug 2005)

ok, maybe old news, but anyone know anything about the CADPAT issue sniper suits / smocks?  Myth or actual issue?  
Wonder if the USMC will ever do some MARPAT smock, I always thought the Canadians and Brits had the right idea.  I like a good smock.
All the help the Brits gave the Marine Corps setting up sniper/scout units during and after WW2 you'd think they would have picked up on smocks too.


----------



## gottyfunk (3 Aug 2005)

If you have ever seen the the truth duty valor series watch the episode regarding the under water demolition training. I may have my episodes crossed but in that one the advanced recon teams had a top made up of shredded cadpat mesh. For the transition coming from sea to land it look to break up the user very well much like a regular ghille. The biggest difference was the mesh/material didnt soak up the water like burlap. Iam sure some others might remember this episode and be able to expand on this episode. Nice design thou ....almost looked like a saskwatch coming outa the lake....pretty cool.


----------



## Jungle (3 Aug 2005)

Pappy, the suits exist in both CADPAT TW and AR. They consist of a smock, padded at the elbows and shoulders, and pants padded on the front.


----------



## soldiers301 (3 Aug 2005)

Go see this video, this is Canadian Sniper in Afghanistan. They worn the new CADPAT AR sniper suit.

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=videos&template=detail_f.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=381&site=combatcamera


----------



## Hunter911 (3 Aug 2005)

Informative video! I like the boom boom stick  :blotto:


----------



## pappy (3 Aug 2005)

thanks for the info, a buddy of mine is sending me a set of the AR and TW to review.  I was a little doubtful till he showed me a pic or two.  I wonder what it will take to talk him out of them, by the time we get done trading, if he even lets me tempt him I think I'll need a shower and some victom consouling...


----------



## pappy (13 Aug 2005)

the elusive CADPAT (AR) sniper suit...


----------



## ThatsLife (13 Aug 2005)

ninja snipers!


----------



## Bomber (13 Aug 2005)

TW


----------



## pappy (13 Aug 2005)

both AR and TW he he he

I thought Ninjas worn black?


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (13 Aug 2005)

You mean, wore black, he he he ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Trinity (13 Aug 2005)

I've held one in my hands.

Not myth

Enough said.


----------



## pappy (13 Aug 2005)

and how do you feel about them after holding them Trinity?
any comments you care to share? I'd be insterested to hear what your thoughts on it are
Not trying to be sarcastic, I just like to hear what people think about new gear

Ask Andyboy,  ha ha I talked his ear off a few times chatting about kit


----------



## Trinity (13 Aug 2005)

I felt as giddly as a little school girl

I'll pm you


----------



## pappy (13 Aug 2005)

lol a feeling one never gets over huh?   ;D


----------



## CADPAT_TW (13 Aug 2005)

In the video on the one guys C7 rifle it lookks like there is CADPAT AR tape on the barrel. Is it?


----------



## pappy (14 Aug 2005)

to me it looks like it's simpley spray painted


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (14 Aug 2005)

It's not hard to make the pattern, just make a template or you could check out lauerweaponry.com and purchase the kit itself.


----------



## PViddy (14 Aug 2005)

You guys may, or may not believe this!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Canadian-CADPAT-AR-SNIPER-SUIT-Size-LARGE-RARE_W0QQitemZ6553337845QQcategoryZ104023QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

perhaps somone with a litle bit more experise in this area can confirm the authenticity of this.  the things you find on e bay!


cheers

PV


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Aug 2005)

If I were at work I could look up the NSN's provided.

I do recall seeing CADPAT smocks at the QM a few months back.


----------



## Bomber (14 Aug 2005)

It is real.  Looks like the trial ones here at work, only it is AR and the ones here are TW.  My monitor is to green and the one Pappy showed looks TW to me.


----------



## Jungle (14 Aug 2005)

pappy said:
			
		

> the elusive CADPAT (AR) sniper suit...


Pappy, is this a pic of the set your friend sent you ??


----------



## pappy (14 Aug 2005)

that's where I found that pic, on ebay.  and yes it looks like the ones my buddy sent to me


----------



## Kal (14 Aug 2005)

Something isn't adding up right here.....   ^-^


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Aug 2005)

how do you mean?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2005)

Kal said:
			
		

> Something isn't adding up right here.....     ^-^



I think, if you've got something to say, it's only fair and expected that you say it. You seem to be making a veiled accusation here. If it's not cleared up pronto, your post will be removed.


----------



## Kal (15 Aug 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I think, if you've got something to say, it's only fair and expected that you say it. You seem to be making a veiled accusation here. If it's not cleared up pronto, your post will be removed.



     Not my intention, sorry if it seemed like something else.  I meant that Pappy and his friends get some sweet and rare kit and am just left wondering where it comes from.  I guess it's not really my place to ask though.  I appologize to any that may be offended.


----------



## pappy (15 Aug 2005)

First there is no reason for anyone to jump on Kal's case for his harmelss comment, I know he ment nothing by it.
Second, he has no need to applogize to me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2005)

Works for me. Thanks guys.


----------



## robmika (16 Aug 2005)

Just wait until you see the Barracudda ghillie suits!!!!

Saw them in arid and TW at the infantry conferance... sooo sweet... simply put, it is a mesh suit (same mesh I think as our pers cam nets) with tie down points all over it. As it is mesh, the sniper will not overheat quiet like with the home made BDU versions. I dont recall if the front was mesh or cloth (for crawling/stalking).

They also had the above noted sniper suits... it was all we could do to restrain ourselves from grabbing the entire manniquin (??) modelling the suit and fleeing out of the armouries with MPs chasing us  ;D


----------



## pappy (16 Aug 2005)

I've seen the Barracuda suits on thier web site, pretty cool stuff...  I few years back I emailed them for some info on thier personal screens and other products (vehical cam screens etc.)  They where nice enough to send me a couple of personal screens and a big section of the vehical screens too.  Everyone should check out thier site to see thier before & after photos of a truck.  Talked a while to thier US rep, nice guy, got him to send some Personal screens the the USMC Scout / Sniper school at Camp Lejeune free of charge.  I hope they (the US) replaces the crap ones we used to use, the laurndry bag mesh ones. The Barracuda ones are heads and shoulder above them old ones.

I agree the CDN personal camo screens just scream to be torn in to garnish for Ghillie suits


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Aug 2005)

do you have a link to their website?


----------



## PViddy (17 Aug 2005)

I think this is it.  Pappy, this is all that i could find ?

 http://www.barracuda.se/node5563.asp 

owned by saab.  That's cool.

cheers guys,

PV


----------



## pappy (18 Aug 2005)

I contacted them before SAAB Bought them.

http://www.barracuda.se/node1332.asp
You sort of have to browse thier entire site to see all the interesting stuff.  try looking in thier "products" area and follow the different menus


ULCANS  (thier vehical type camo)
   
 Multispectral, lightweight and easy-to-handle camouflage screens makes for a new revolution in hiding military objects - to achieve perfect protection while in a static position.


----------

